

Steve Blank argues it's time for Entrepreneurship Schools to replace B-schools - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2011/03/09/startup-guru-steve-blank-says-its-time-for-e-schools-not-b-schools/

======
goombastic
Unlike B-school they have to be cheap though. What I would like to learn:

-Basic Finance , statistics, accounting

-Awareness around incorporation etc.,

-Hiring: how to get the right people

.. Any more?

